# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  50 feet Reticulated Python in Indonesia

## CeLLLLL

So i was on youtube and I found this video of a 50 foot reticulated python in Kendal, Indonesia. They say they found it in the jungles of Sumatra where a reclusive tribe worshiped it. 

For food, they feed the python 2-3 dogs every week. I guess this is where the person who wrote the petition to ban large snakes wrote that people pick up dogs and cats from craiglist and feed it to their snakes. 

Also I heard that many of you guys don't like watching Animal Planet. Is it because they stretch the truth? 

Anyway here's the video.. for those who haven't seen it yet.. .enjoy 

YouTube - 4 Story Python

Can't embed the video so just click on it and it'll take you to the youtube page

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (05-22-2010)

----------


## Beardedragon

I think that they went and measured it, and it ended up being around 25 feet long. Look at it all the way stretched out; Not 50 feet.

I wonder if they meant to name that show WTF...

----------

_iCandiBallPythons_ (06-07-2010)

----------


## j_h_smith

Isn't this video years old?  I think I remember seeing this years ago.  Maybe as many as 5-6 years ago.

Jim Smith

----------


## PurplePython

> I think that they went and measured it, and it ended up being around 25 feet long. Look at it all the way stretched out; Not 50 feet.
> 
> I wonder if they meant to name that show WTF...


You think that snake is only 25 feet long? lol 

30 feet is 10 yards.... When comparing that to what I think of as 10 yards, that snake look far longer than that. 

Maybe its not exactly 50 feet, but its well over 30 feet at least

----------


## Tikall

This is really old, and when properly measured the snake wasn't even 20 feet long. Closer to 19 feet.

----------


## 2kdime

They went out and measured that snake.....

Measured out to be like 22-23 feet

And we're not watching Animal Planet because its JUNK. WRONG information, fueling the FIRES that are trying to destroy our hobby.

With shows entitled "KILLER ALIENS" 

You tell me how THIS helps our cause....Animal Planet is JUNK

"Welcome to America's invasive species ground zero: Florida. The Sunshine State is overrun by giant rats, lizards, feral hogs and lethal pythons-non-native species that have been imported by humans. Once released, these foreign invaders wreak havoc on a land that is not their own. With no natural predators, their populations continue to spread throughout the state. The front lines are expanding, and no one knows where they are headed next"

----------

_zackw419_ (05-26-2010)

----------


## PassionsPythons

Watch the videos of fluffy the reticulated python on youtube. She's 24 feet I believe and 300+ lbs. To me she looks much larger not only in length, but girth. And yes their have been experts to measure this 50 ft reticulated python, and they found it to be 21-23 ft. I can't remember the exact number.

----------


## twan

How ever many feet it is thats a big :cens0r: python.

----------


## Caskin

_Really_ old story, from 2003 even.

http://www.snopes.com/critters/wild/bigsnake.asp

----------


## jfreels

"KILLER ALIENS" was on Discovery, I have not seen it on AP.  Killer Aliens IS garbage.  I caught it Friday night.

----------


## Beardedragon

> This is really old, and when properly measured the snake wasn't even 20 feet long. Closer to 19 feet.





> They went out and measured that snake.....
> 
> Measured out to be like 22-23 feet





> I think that they went and measured it, and it ended up being around 25 feet long. Look at it all the way stretched out; Not 50 feet.
> 
> ...







> You think that snake is only 25 feet long? lol



Yeah, I do. LOL  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jeremy78

> Yeah, I do. LOL


Lol.

----------

_Beardedragon_ (06-09-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Honestly, I'll keep on watching Animal Planet because it really is entertaining to watch some of the shows.  I like watching Monsters Inside Me the most, it's very informative and the stories are crazy.  I'm literally glued to the Tv because that show is very wild. 

Even though AP has some BS shows, you know they aren't gonna cancel the channel or anything and still present the shows we all hate.  Might as well just enjoy the shows I like watching when they are on.

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> You think that snake is only 25 feet long? lol 
> 
> 30 feet is 10 yards.... When comparing that to what I think of as 10 yards, that snake look far longer than that. 
> 
> Maybe its not exactly 50 feet, but its well over 30 feet at least


The longest Retic found was 33ft long (in the very early 1900s) if I remember, but the snake in that video is definitely no where close to the 30 foot mark.

----------


## Beardedragon

> Honestly, I'll keep on watching Animal Planet because it really is entertaining to watch some of the shows.  I like watching Monsters Inside Me the most, it's very informative and the stories are crazy.  I'm literally glued to the Tv because that show is very wild. 
> 
> Even though AP has some BS shows, you know they aren't gonna cancel the channel or anything and still present the shows we all hate.  Might as well just enjoy the shows I like watching when they are on.


I agree, AP went downhill once Steve left us all. Very Sad day... Id like to see what he would of had to say about all of this nonsense. 

Its kinda like Petsmart and Petco, we dont like em' but we keep going back for the ever so rare peek at the reptiles, or for the mouse you cant get anywhere else.

----------

